# Health clearances



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

As most know, Zefra is my breeders potential breeding dog. She is only 9.5 months old right now, so we have a looong ways to go before any decisions need to be made, but so far she is a star in her own right. 

Obviously she will be hip/elbow checked, she is already determined DM free (both parents are N/N but we are getting her certified too - just waiting for the kit to arrive to test her) but I would also like to perform a few other things such as; heart, eyes.

She is training in schutzhund at the moment and will be trialing for her BH in the late summer when she is of age, and hopefully next year going for her IPO1 & 2. She is also going to a show in May to get her SG (positive thoughts right?!).

Just curious to see what other test people would perform/think necessary?

I am meeting up with my breeder tomorrow and we will chat about the heart and eyes which I would like to get done and anything else that she deems necessary.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

What are you going to test the heart for? What are you going to test eyes for? Are there problems in the breed that are not diagnosed in a normal vet exam? Are there any tests for these that are testing genotype (say a dog will develop or be able to pass on a problem)?

If so, I don't know of it--so, please, I'd like to learn.

If there's any family history--I'd test for Von Willebrand's--I think it's more common in the (American?) conformation lines. I've not heard of a case of it in the working lines in the last 10 years. My first GSD (7/8 Am. show lines, 1/8 Ger.show lines) was diagnosed as a non-affected VWD carrier back in 1994. 

If there's any family history, it might be worth looking into the DNA testing for inherited juvenile renal problems.

If you're xraying, it can be useful to go ahead and get a film of the spine--it's useful for future comparisons. Also, I think it's important to know if a dog has a transitional vertabra (which OFA will note on their xray evaluations).


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Christine,
Why would you have a concern with "Transitional Vertabra"?.....the Ortho vet we have used, (and another Ortho vet/husband of a friend)....both have stated it is not a *problem*...in the spine or hips.
Just curious?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I have done cardiac on my dogs. For two reasons.
1. It is easy. The regular vet can check and sign off at the same time as hips/elbows.
2. I have personal experience with PDA's. For $15, I can document that my dogs' heart are fine.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> What are you going to test the heart for? What are you going to test eyes for?


I am just trying to cover all the basics, if that makes sense. 



> Are there problems in the breed that are not diagnosed in a normal vet exam?


Not that I am aware of, but again - I have no clue what I am doing here.... lol.. which is why I will discuss it with my breeder and why I came here to ask. 



> Are there any tests for these that are testing genotype (say a dog will develop or be able to pass on a problem)?


Again, not that I am aware of, but I would like to find out! 





> If there's any family history--I'd test for Von Willebrand's--I think it's more common in the (American?) conformation lines. I've not heard of a case of it in the working lines in the last 10 years. My first GSD (7/8 Am. show lines, 1/8 Ger.show lines) was diagnosed as a non-affected VWD carrier back in 1994.


No family history that I am aware of with this, but I would like to test for everything I can in reason that *might* or *could* become an issue... yes, I am probably being over zelous with this but I want to ensure that I am not adding anything into the gene pool that could be an issue for later generations. Since Zeffie is half mine, I feel an obligation to ensure she is 100000000000000% healthy and will only pass on good things! 



> If there's any family history, it might be worth looking into the DNA testing for inherited juvenile renal problems.


I will definitely ask about this today. Not quite sure what this is - googling now!  



> If you're xraying, it can be useful to go ahead and get a film of the spine--it's useful for future comparisons. Also, I think it's important to know if a dog has a transitional vertabra (which OFA will note on their xray evaluations).


Good idea! This I will DEFINITELY do because with her in sport(s) it might be beneficial later on in life. Who knows. Good thinking! Thanks!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

gagsd said:


> I have done cardiac on my dogs. For two reasons.
> 1. It is easy. The regular vet can check and sign off at the same time as hips/elbows.
> 2. I have personal experience with PDA's. For $15, I can document that my dogs' heart are fine.


This is kinda my train of thought.

Even though I know everything will come back okay, it's nice to have that information "certified".


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

You might also ant to chick her thyroid levels. Easy blood test.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> Christine,
> Why would you have a concern with "Transitional Vertabra"?.....the Ortho vet we have used, (and another Ortho vet/husband of a friend)....both have stated it is not a *problem*...in the spine or hips.
> Just curious?


Doh. Just accidentally deleted my reply in progress.

I've seen a connection with back/spinal problems in two dogs. One of them at a fairly young age was having pain when his tail was lifted above his back. Vet exam could come up with no other issues--"he is in pain when his tail is lifted" -- owners were seeing random, occasional spasms of pain--like shooting pain to the dog's leg where the dog would suddenly yelp and limp--then be fine a few seconds later. They started acupuncture on him when he was a pretty young dog and feel like it has helped him a lot.

I don't know whether the TV is recessive or dominant, single-gene or multi-gene, but I know that I would never consciously breed a TV dog to another TV dog.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> This is kinda my train of thought.
> 
> Even though I know everything will come back okay, it's nice to have that information "certified".


So OFA heart certification is just a one-time exam by a regular vet?

So, basically, it's just documenting that you've done what you've already done?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Cardiologist, it should be: Orthopedic Foundation for Animals: Cardiac Disease

I have a dog with a murmur, likely from being shot before I got her, caused an AV fistula that was corrected in surgery, she see's a cardiologist just about yearly depending on the results of the exam, and there is a huge difference between any vet who has seen her/done diagnostics (and she's seen a few) and the cardiologists she sees in terms of the quality of the information that I get. Ha-UGE.

This list is old and like they say, inheritance is complex in some of these things: http://www.upei.ca/~cidd/breeds/germanshepherd2.htm but I think Anna's first cardiologist is one who is big into GSDs and the heart disease common to them. http://www.vet.cornell.edu/faculty/moise/pubs.htm I think she was a little disappointed that Anna was not a PB GSD and was also likely not a congenital case.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

robinhuerta said:


> Christine,
> Why would you have a concern with "Transitional Vertabra"?.....the Ortho vet we have used, (and another Ortho vet/husband of a friend)....both have stated it is not a *problem*...in the spine or hips.
> Just curious?


My dog has it and it's a pretty big problem for us. He has multiple symptoms such as a visible limp and his back makes a popping sound. For most dogs it means nothing other than not breeding to another dog that has it, but for some it can cause other problems depending on the severity. I do have an x-ray of his spine too though I'm not breeding him, I just wanted it to be sure the rest of the spine is OK and for comparisons later on if necessary.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I am all for making sure any breeding dog is healthy. But testing for the sake of testing, for the sake of having initials behind a dog's name, is a bit of a bad trend, I think--health tests can't substitute for honesty.

I could get my dog's eyes CERF'd at age 2 and I could do the DNA test and prove that my dog doesn't have CEA (collie eye anomaly), and if at age 3 my dog gets pannus, I'm OK to breed, right? Because I HAVE A CERTIFICATE! No, no, of course not. 

You buy a female who was imported with European hip certification--dog has been bred a couple of times already--age 5, dog is having trouble moving, x-rays show severe joint degeneration. Is it OK to breed her again? -- you have the hip certification, sure it is! No, it's not something I would do.

A certificate should never substitute for honest evaluation of the dog with up-to-date information. And I'm concerned that peer pressure to test for something that isn't even in the breed will lead to people pointing to their meaningless certificates and convincing both themselves and their puppy buyers that it's "all good" because they have a piece of paper that says so.

A good breeder in any breed should be familiar with common and likely problems in the breed--and with what is *not* common in either the breed or the particular bloodlines. And shotgun testing to me also seems to devalue this knowledge and substitute a testing checklist for actual thinking about the dogs, the breeding, and the bloodlines.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

That's why it probably should be both? I don't see things in either/or very often. 

Testing dogs for breeding with breed appropriate tests and following up with qualified eyes and hands on the dogs to ensure that the ongoing is healthy. 

People who don't know, won't care, people who do will call you on things if they have found issue with it, or thank you if what they have found matches what you are doing. 

If you think of that list of inherited disorders (even if they are unsure of mode) it's pretty extensive for the breed (just like other breeds have their things). 

Of course at a certain point, it's too late to know - or have it make a difference, and like aging in people, dogs are not immune to creaks and cracks - you just don't want it happening in young dogs who should be healthy, which you hope you can work on by testing and knowledgeable people doing the breeding. 

But there are never guarantees. However, if you are doing "genetic engineering" you want to do it as well as you can! So good that people are looking at the tests, seeking feedback, finding new things - that TV info is really interesting. 

How about the Dog Genome Project? Amazing stuff! Like Plato's cave! 

Your Dog & Its Genes: The Future of Veterinary Medicine | Cornell

Oh, I know how important it is for people that someone BE whatever it is they are commenting on in some sections, but I see lots of dogs (different kinds too), with lots of issues (not all of them), so think it's great that breeders are thinking of this stuff.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Here's my testing that I will be doing:

Nyxie - OFA Hips/Elbows (prelims done), DM test (done, N/N), OFA Thyroid (just doing this because Kaiser was hypothyroid).
Glory - being a Shiloh Shepherd her list is longer - OFA Hips/Elbows, DM test (done N/N), OFA Thyroid, OFA Heart, TLI (done, don't remember number). The TLI will have to be redone possibly yearly, but at least every couple years. Her list is longer because EPI is getting common in Shilohs and her lines bear the potential for heart issues.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

This was my train of thought for wanting to test all of those things; "I want to ensure that ****IF**** Zef is bred one day that she is the healthiest dog out there. I want to ensure that there are no 'hidden surprises' and want to ensure that she is putting puppies/dogs out on this planet of the same. Obviously this not only applies to physical health but mental as well as many other factors. She is too young right now to really evaluate her for breeding so my thought was to rule out all the medical "stuff" that I can right now. Like, make sure hip/elbows (and now spine), DM free, etc.. is good to go at age 2 when the body matures then we can all re-evaluate her from there knowing that her health stuff has passed. 

I really could care less about the certificates (piece of paper) as I want the INFORMATION. Make sense?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I guess to me, I don't see how ensuring my dog is healthy in all departments before breeding is a bad thing? or an UN-necessary thing?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I guess to me, I don't see how ensuring my dog is healthy in all departments before breeding is a bad thing? or an UN-necessary thing?


I agree with you. 

I dont see a problem testing for everything, I think it's great.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think *maybe* what Christine is getting at is that before breeding, the breeder should already have a pretty good understanding at what health problems may or may not crop up in the lines without having to test every individual dog. Testing for everything under the sun might give someone the wrong impression, or it may lead buyers to believe that other dogs that haven't been tested for half a dozen things are not healthy or those breeders don't care about health which is not true.

For Pan I'm doing hips, elbows, and DM. I don't plan to do anything else unless there's a reason to. My issue is that these tests add up and I'd rather put the cost towards training and entering events, unless I have a good reason to continue testing. Likewise I'm one of those people that only takes an animal to the vet for a reason (like illness, injury, due for rabies vaccine). But that's just me....


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Liesje said:


> I think *maybe* what Christine is getting at is that before breeding, the breeder should already have a pretty good understanding at what health problems may or may not crop up in the lines without having to test every individual dog. Testing for everything under the sun might give someone the wrong impression, or it may lead buyers to believe that other dogs that haven't been tested for half a dozen things are not healthy or those breeders don't care about health which is not true.


That's certainly a big part of what I'm saying. Just because someone tests for something doesn't make the person responsible or knowledgeable about the breed. And just because someone doesn't test for something--based on their knowledge of the breed and the bloodlines--doesn't make that person irresponsible.

So, if we make lists of "breeders should test for A,B,C,D,E,F,G, and H" then someone uses that list to make the list of breeders they are talking to--but E and F only show up very rarely and aren't even clearly heritable and G is only common in descendents of Fluffy vom Barksalot.

But someone with 30 years of experience, excellent dogs, and an impeccable reputation who knows there's no good reason to test for E, F, and G might be eliminated in favor of someone with 2 years of experience and an inclination to test for everything under the sun.

So, if we're going to make lists of things to test for, let's explain *what* we're testing for and be clear on the reasons we are doing it--not just because someone mentioned it was possible to test for. 

So, if you're going to do a CERF test--explain what inherited problem you are eliminating from your breeding population with that test. If you're going to do an OFA heart certification--what genetic problem is that ruling out? 

For example, the perianal fistula (anal furunculosis in Europe) DNA test is so limited--from a description about it:
Recent studies have revealed that susceptibility to anal furunculosis is associated with DRB*00101 allele. This form of immunegene was found mainly in dogs that suffer from anal furunculosis. The risk of getting anal furunculosis is 5 times higher if the dog carries DRB*00101 allele. DRB*00101 homozygote catch the disease at younger age than heterozygote. Anal furunculosis is not monogenic recessive disease and it is likely that other unknown genes are involved. This means that even if a dog carries the risk allele it will not necessarily get the disease because there might be some other genetic or environmental factors that prevent the dog from having the disease. In addition some dogs that do not carry the risk allele have anal furunculosis so this also proves that there are several genetic factors behind the disease. http://www.genoscoper.com/in_english2/
​If I had dogs with fistulas in the family, I would use this test to help minimize the incidence without eliminating the entire family from breeding (which I might do anyway....). But the test tells me almost nothing useful about my currently healthy dog who has never had a father/grandfather/mother/grandmother/uncle/aunt/sibling/child/grandchild etc etc with the problem. What if my healthy dog does have this gene, but still has had no problems and no problems in the family? What if the entire healthy family has this gene with no occurrence of the problem? What does one do then? And if you have this healthy dog with the gene--how do you choose a breeding partner when no one else is using this test? So, I think this test is useful if you are breeding an already threatened population--that is, the problem exists in your population and you want to try to keep the bloodlines while eliminating the problem.

Let's focus on the problems that _do_ exist and work on them instead of tilting at windmills so we _look_ reputable. Let's _be _reputable instead.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

My bitch is OFA good/normal. The first stud I bred her to is also OFA good/normal. One of the male pups was prelim x-rayed at 7 mos. Showed TV. The reason the x-rays were done at 7 mos, the owners already have an adult dog diagnosed with TV. Causes the dog pain when doing bite work. So before they invested time and money into training the replacement dog, they x-rayed. 

Several years ago, a boyfriend of mine had a GSD. She was a wonderful dog. But unless she was given drops in her eyes EVERY day, she would be blind. CERF is only good for one year from testing. I have had my bitch checked twice now, still clear. I will continue to have her checked. Lots of clubs have clinics and they only cost about $20-30 for an exam.

Heart check I had done once, and I cant remember, nor can I find the information on OFA's site, how long that is good for. I seem to remember that it is good for the moment the dog is being tested, but not sure.

The most expensive health check are the hips/elbows. Every thing else I have had done is under $100 for each test. I would wait until hips/elbows come back, before doing any other test. IMO if those dont come back good, there is no point in doing the others, from a breeding point of view.


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

> That's certainly a big part of what I'm saying. Just because someone tests for something doesn't make the person responsible or knowledgeable about the breed. And just because someone doesn't test for something--based on their knowledge of the breed and the bloodlines--doesn't make that person irresponsible.
> 
> Let's focus on the problems that _do_ exist and work on them instead of tilting at windmills so we _look_ reputable. Let's _be _reputable instead.


:thumbup:

In this day and age, where just about everything is used as a marketng tool, trying to explain this fact to people is just about impossible. Just had this conversation this morning with someone interested in a pup. 
I will add this as well. There is so much more to GSD breeding than health and although it should certainly be a big consideration, it is not the ONLY one.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Christine,
Another reason that I asked is because I have had a dog with TV....she is 8 1/2 and honestly never presented any problem of any sort. 
She was xrayed at 3 1/2 (I think?).....OFA Good w/TV.
When I received the results (I had never seen TV mentioned before on any OFA cert)...I specifically asked both Ortho Vets......they responded that it was no real problem. *Thats why I asked you*......Thank you for responding!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> Christine,
> Another reason that I asked is because I have had a dog with TV....she is 8 1/2 and honestly never presented any problem of any sort.
> She was xrayed at 3 1/2 (I think?).....OFA Good w/TV.
> When I received the results (I had never seen TV mentioned before on any OFA cert)...I specifically asked both Ortho Vets......they responded that it was no real problem. *Thats why I asked you*......Thank you for responding!


I understand that not all TVs even involve the same vertebra. Sounds like she got one of the "good" ones that is causing no/few problems for her--hope it stays that way. I suspect that many dogs don't have a problem with it, which would be why OFA doesn't worry too much about it.

One of the two TV cases I know of was a son of Olko vh Antverpa--that dog also tested as a carrier (not at risk) of the DM gene. The other TV dog was a Nessel vh Antverpa son. Recently heard from someone else that their Nessel grand-son also tested as a carrier of the DM gene. I have wondered if the TV genes and the DM genes aren't both becoming more common because they might be present in some of the very popular stud dogs who are descended from Robby Glockeneck and/or the G litter Blitsaerd. (Not saying that TV and DM are related, just that the 2 genes are becoming more common in some of the working lines and maybe these dogs are implicated in that.)


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I understand what you are saying, and my breeder feels the same way as you do (and others).

I guess I am looking at it from a newbie perspective, which I am... so... I have to learn from somewhere! 

To me, if I can afford the test, want to ensure that my dog is healthy (and yes, like I previously mentioned there is way more to breeding than just physical health) then why not? Yes, I want to learn about what affects the breed (and am learning).

I am not the person responsible for the breeding, although I do believe I will have some say in the matter since Zefra is living with me (and will continue too) and because I have a passion for this breed and what the new generation is to become. 

I don't want to LOOK reputable, I want to BE reputable.. even if *I* do not breed again myself. I just want *my* dog to be a good producer and ensure that her off spring are the cream of the crop so to speak...


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Elisabeth, my comments weren't directed at you, and I'm sorry if they came off that way. I'm responding in part to the thread over on PDB, which isn't fair to you--my apologies for ranting in your thread.

It's just been on my mind--I've been trying to figure out why the discussion is bothering me. Because I really do think health testing is important.

But I think it comes back to when I am asked if I do CERF, my response is going to be "no, because I think it is of limited usefulness in a GSD because the only common eye problem in the breed is visible to anyone who looks and CERF is a single-point-in-time certification that gives no information as to the likelihood of a dog passing on the problem." And instead of being seen as an informed and responsible answer, it's seen as dubious and possibly irresponsible.

So maybe this is just my problem and I need to get over it. 

But mostly, I think it's that it's peer pressuring breeders to enrich the testing companies instead of to breed responsibly.


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

Robin,
I had that show up in a dog years ago and I was told the same thing you were. The dog never had any issues with it. However, I think the advice more recently is not to breed that dog to another dog with TV. 

Christine,
I agree with your last sentence and I am also disturbed by the inability of people to understand just how complex GSD breeding is. I will go further in saying that, in the future, breeders will be cornered by all these tests. I predict laws pushed by AR fanatics that will take the breeding decisions out of the breeder's hands. Those little disclaimers on the OFA site about breeder's making choices are never read by the ignorant masses. 

The road to **** is paved with good intentions and we are being herded toward that onramp.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't think TV itself is horrible and I personally wouldn't disqualify and otherwise nice breeding dog b/c of TV (as long as the mate did not have TV). The problem my dog has is not necessarily the TV but the APA - Asymmetrical Pelvic Attachment. He has extra vertebrae (whatever the plural is) and where they normally attach (the sacro-illiac I think it is?) is really messed up. His entire pelvic structure is asymmetrical. Because of how it tried to attach, he has knobs and bone spurs that shouldn't be there. This is what causes the popping sound when he walks (the vet believes it's a ligament rubbing one of these bone spurs). He's walked with a limp since he was 6 months and everyone told me it was just panno but I always *felt* there was something not right about him. He also shows a general weakness in the rear, especially on the right side (the side that pops). For example he sometimes drags his rear feet, and if you do that DM test where you flip his foot under, he often won't automatically right it. Despite being in great condition, good size, not overly angulated, and fairly well balanced, in any venue he's always been critiqued as weak in the rear or not using his rear (he doesn't move well in conformation, doesn't collect well in agility, doesn't jump correctly in dock diving, often misses that rear right foot on the box in flyball...). According to the vet (I took him to the ortho vet, showed him three sets of x-rays of the hips and spine), there's really nothing we can do. Obviously it cannot be corrected and since it's not a joint it would not respond to common treatments like joint supplements (though I use these anyway). He's at high risk for developing more serious and painful problems like CE (cauda equina sp?). The vet's advice is to not breed him, let him work and train in whatever he likes as hard and as long as he likes, and when he starts showing serious pain to put him down. There are just so many "what ifs" because no dog with this condition is the same, and for an otherwise healthy, active dog that enjoys working, why banish him to crate rest and pacing in the yard over a "what if" that might get a few more pain free years? He could live to be 15 and be no worse off than he is today, or he could break his back tomorrow. Anyway, that's been my experience with TV. It's sort of like HD - anything from borderline (don't do much of anything) to severe.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Liesje said:


> . The vet's advice is to not breed him, let him work and train in whatever he likes as hard and as long as he likes, and when he starts showing serious pain to put him down. There are just so many "what ifs" because no dog with this condition is the same, and for an otherwise healthy, active dog that enjoys working, why banish him to crate rest and pacing in the yard over a "what if" that might get a few more pain free years? He could live to be 15 and be no worse off than he is today, or he could break his back tomorrow. Anyway, that's been my experience with TV. It's sort of like HD - anything from borderline (don't do much of anything) to severe.


You might try accupuncture--my friends with the TV dog who began having problems at a young age feel that it has made a significant difference in his comfort.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've thought about it but right now his symptoms are more neurological in nature, not a pain response. I asked the vet about this and several other things and he said it wouldn't hurt but probably would not help in this case so I decided to save my $$$.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I did OFA Hips/Elbows and recently Patellas(cause my vet threw it for free and I just paid the OFA fee). I also did the DM. I may or may not do another test on him. I do not plan on breeding him again, so really there is no reason and his lines according to the breeder and a breeder friend, don't tend to carry anything else. 

On my little APBT who will be spayed, I will be doing Hips, Elbows, Patellas, Ataxia, CERF, Cardiac and Thyroid. Just because I plan on working her hard and the breed is more prone to certain health problems and she doesn't come from the greatest background. She was a rescue.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Christine said,
But mostly, I think it's that it's peer pressuring breeders to enrich the testing companies instead of to breed responsibly

Christine that is a very very powerful statement that I think really nails a major problem in today's breeding.....agree 1000%.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

This sort of thing is scary to me. There's a similar thread on the PDB where people are claiming you can sue breeders who don't do every available test!!!!! People really think this way....?!?!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

As someone else pointed out, all of these "tests" have consequences far more serious than the health issues they are being used to detect.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

> *Degenerative lumbosacral stenosis* is narrowing of the lumbosacral vertebral canal that results in compression of the cauda equina or nerve roots. It is most common in large breeds of dogs, especially German Shepherds, and is rare in cats. It results from degeneration and protrusion of the L7 to S1 disk, hypertrophy of the ligamentum flavum, or rarely subluxation of the lumbosacral joint. *The cause is unknown, although German Shepherds with congenital transitional vertebrae are at increased risk.* Clinical signs typically begin at 3-7 yr of age and may include difficulty using the pelvic limbs, pelvic limb lameness, tail weakness, and incontinence. Pain on palpation or extension of the lumbosacral joint is the most consistent finding. There may be proprioceptive deficits, muscle atrophy, or a weak flexor reflex in the pelvic limbs. Plain radiographs may show degenerative changes, but definitive diagnosis requires MRI, computed tomography, or epidurography. Dogs in which mild pain is the only sign may improve with 4-6 wk of rest. Treatment consists of surgical decompression of the cauda equina and spinal nerves. Prognosis for recovery is good, although urinary incontinence may not resolve.


Merck Veterinary Manual

Saw this while I was looking for info for a post in health and thought of this thread.


----------

